# Asian furniture in Dubai?



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi. Does anyone know where I can buy authentic Asian furniture, such as wedding cabinets, chests etc? Have already tried Marina and The One.
Cheers


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

flaminglamborghini said:


> Hi. Does anyone know where I can buy authentic Asian furniture, such as wedding cabinets, chests etc? Have already tried Marina and The One.
> Cheers


Asia is a huge region so it is hard to know what kind of furniture you are really interested in.

One of mine friend did it differently, he visited the country, bought the furniture and shipped it to Canada. Great solid wood furniture at a very reasonable cost, even after including the sea freight.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi. I have thought of that. I am after Chinese furniture. Someone told me there are some chinese furniture warehouses in Dubai, but I can't find them...


----------

